# Just placed on order on. ....



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't wait 24wk wait though, that's thru vw. Ordered in same colour with winter pack.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice. Is it an R?

Did you get one of these crazy cheap Lease deals knocking about?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi yes it's an R. I got it thru my local dealer instead of these brokers. Paid more but felt that there would be less risk for things to go wrong


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Got one of these on the way too for my mrs, £200 a month with a few extras included.

Got order number and know the supplying dealer, not our nearest but only 25 miles away. March or April delivery though.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

gcp said:


> Got one of these on the way too for my mrs, £200 a month with a few extras included.
> 
> Got order number and know the supplying dealer, not our nearest but only 25 miles away. March or April delivery though.


£200 p/month? That is a brilliant deal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You might want to have a look on here 
http://www.rforum.co.uk/index.php


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got order number and know the supplying dealer, not our nearest but only 25 miles away. March or April delivery though.[/quote]

£200 p/month? That is a brilliant deal[/quote]

But what is the Balloon payment at the end?. Or doesn't anybody worry or care about that?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

red3.2 said:


> Got order number and know the supplying dealer, not our nearest but only 25 miles away. March or April delivery though.


£200 p/month? That is a brilliant deal[/quote]

But what is the Balloon payment at the end?. Or doesn't anybody worry or care about that?[/quote]

This is a lease, 2 years then hand it back.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What mileage allowance for £200 a month?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had my6R in for a service last week and was looking at a very well specked 7R delivery pre regested on a 64 plate delivery mileage leather NAV sunroof etc and after a chat with the salesman (who I know) he advised me not to buy one out right as the lease deals are so good that in 2 years time when all the lease cars are returned chances are the secondhand prices will take a massive hit


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

£200 p/month! what are the rules on this?? business lease or just a normal ?? mileage allowance?? and where from! :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

All these offers gone now by the look of it.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

gcp said:


> All these offers gone now by the look of it.


Yeah, not much chance of deals quite that good now


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

On to the second stage. Just waiting on build week number


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Had my golf r for 3 months now. Great bit of kit but still missing the TTS for some reason.


----------



## spokenivandrago (Jul 20, 2010)

I was considering an R32 but will go with the TT MK2. Fuel economy an R32 put me off.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Best mate has had his a few weeks... I've never been a golf fan, let alone a 4 door car but I had a pedal... Very impressive car. It rode on passive suspension which was pitched just right for the car. Steering was very accurate, direct but lacked feel as usual. I guess that's how it is and what we have to get used too. Not a car for me but even in the love spec he'd gone for... cloth seats and a few basic toys the R really has something about it. More than I felt for the mk3 TT I test drove a few days later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about the Golf R :idea:


----------

